# Perdido River Sand Landing Recently?



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

Has anybody been down to Sand Landing(Perdido River) in the last week and a half and gone in via the Hwy 90 entrance? Last week there was a pretty huge mudhole right before the big right turn that I almost got stuck in. Have been going in via Frank Reeder since. Looking to see if the hole has dried up as Hwy 90 is closer for me. Any info will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

pic


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Is this a random mud hole or have the damn kids been down there wallerin it out again. It was so bad a few years ago I jot my jeep framed outin what looked like a mud puddle but they had dug ruts 2 ft deep.


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

A couple of weeks ago; after the heavy rains, it was just a normal mud puddle I could have driven a Yugo through. Went through about a week ago and it looked the same. Rode through it and dammit if I didn't get stuck. Managed to turn my wheels just enough to grab, and after a tense 5 or so minutes, I was free. The pic I posted is from about 4 hours later, when a friend was down there. They were in a giant 4x4 and almost had issues. Now that the water is out of it, you can tell that kids have been in it. Really kind of pisses me off.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I was down there a few days ago and got robbed. Someone pried the lock open on my tool box in my truck and took all sorts of stuff including my spare battery, 2 bait rods, 6 Top Cats, my battery charger and jumper cables and both cricket cages. Oh and my new socket set...


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

At Sand Landing? That blows chunks! I rarely ever see anyone out there.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

PhatCat said:


> At Sand Landing? That blows chunks! I rarely ever see anyone out there.


Except the law man, I see him down there regularly


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

The two officers I've seen down there recently have been pretty nice fellows.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

PhatCat said:


> The two officers I've seen down there recently have been pretty nice fellows.


I have yet to run into an FWC officer that wasnt nice if you knew how to say yes sir and no sir and showed even the littlest hint of respect.


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

Hopin4aboat said:


> say yes sir and no sir and showed even the littlest hint of respect.


This^^ This could go a long way in just about any situation.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Hopin4aboat said:


> I have yet to run into an FWC officer that wasnt nice if you knew how to say yes sir and no sir and showed even the littlest hint of respect.


I have never been given a ticket on the water. One night fishing the Mobile River I was stopped three times in about a 3 hour period by three different officers. All were as nice as they could be, they were more interested in the boat I was driving then the fish in the live well.


----------

